

The Future of Mobile May Not Look Like Apps - jodooshi
http://readwrite.com/2015/03/13/mobile-future-notifications-not-apps

======
corysama
Meanwhile, in March of 1997...

[http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/5.03/ff_push.html](http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/5.03/ff_push.html)

But, maybe this is the year?

